# Post your Dog pics!



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

This is AKO, my beloved english bulldog...

View attachment 110960

View attachment 110961


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice pouch mon,,! how old is he? what was he worth i herd thay cost alot ?? i got a boxer and just love him to death to bad he is a little ill now after having bone and joint problems any who here he is. hes a lady catcher,,


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Y'all asked for it.... These are just my dogs....

Lucky J's New Beginning, 9 month old "Jada" (Boston Terrier)
View attachment 110967


Lucky J's Surprise Ending, 2 1/2 year old "Jillian" (Boston Terrier)
View attachment 110969


Lucky J's The Rock, 7 year old "Rocky" (Boston Terrier)
View attachment 110968


Lucky J's Lady Godiva of Koch, 7 year old "Diva" (Boston Terrier)
View attachment 110970


Reese, 9 weeks old (Chihuahua)
View attachment 110971


Beau, 18 month old (Chihuahua - Co-owned with my Mom)
View attachment 110972


Claire, 2 year old (Chihuahua - Co-owned with my Mom)
View attachment 110973


Missy, 3 year old (Chihuahua - Co-owned with my Mom)
View attachment 110974


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

He was 2 months old when i taked the pics, now he's 5 months old. I will post updated pics soon. 
And certainly English Bulldog is the more expensive breed. I live in Venezuela and i get it from a reputable breeder. He has an excellet pedigree so i paid around $1800 for this little guy. There are many champions in his family and it's a lovely creature. He is a very sweet, playful puppy, with a happy attitude. He has a great conformation,and a heavy bone structure... i love this guy...







!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

1 year old 
named Hemi


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

hannibal - now thats an awesome dog... worth every penny! i plan on having one in 1-2 years!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Hemi, you have a lush dog.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's my baby, she's about 1 yr old now and these are the most recent pictures of her. probably 2 months or so old.


























































And here she is when she was still a pup


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This is Patches, he is 1.5 years old!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

View attachment 110989


Heres Musti( it sounds like moosti) Hes 5 now. He was 2 in that pic I think.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hemi is AWESOME looking!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

here mine


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this bruno. he's about 6 years old. Irish wolfhound x Briard x Newfoundlander (we think)

this was in the winter when he had a LOT of hair. now he's cut short for the summer, so ill take a pic of him today and post some updates.
View attachment 110993


in that first pic you can see Roxy's ass in the background. she's a sheltie x shephard x husky (again...we THINK), about 2.5 years old. just found a pic of her.lol

View attachment 110994


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

heres shammy my DDB and molly my GSD but it wont let me put more than 3 pics in???


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

this is my rottie bentley these picks are when he was a year he is now 2







click to enlarge


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

View attachment 111056


Here is Shadow, a black pug. 6 years old this August. My baby boy!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My 7 year old Scottie.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Puff said:


> this bruno. he's about 6 years old. Irish wolfhound x Briard x Newfoundlander (we think)
> 
> this was in the winter when he had a LOT of hair. now he's cut short for the summer, so ill take a pic of him today and post some updates.
> View attachment 110993


Bruno definately is mostly Briard. If his ears were done he'd look like a purebred... But the double coat definately suggests Newf or something similarly coated.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he's definitely got irish wolfhound in there as well.

when we shaved him (not TOTALLY shaved, but its a summer haircut.lol) we noticed it even more. he's really skinny under all that, and has the huge wolfhound chest with a skinny stomach.

we know he's definitely mostly briard (the colours and attitude and everything) but its the other two that we debate about. when his hair is grown out he looks quite newfie-ish, but then when he's cut down you realize that he does have the really wide newfie hips that are almost like a bench.lol.

he's got a lot of traits from the briard and wolfhound breeds, but less so from the newfie.

he doesnt like to swim. he likes to go in a couple of feet, splash around, then turn around and dry himself...on me...lol.

he loves to cuddle and nudges you like crazy if you dont acknoweldge he's there...which is hard because he basically blocks out the sun.lmao.

my gf's two dogs previous to roxy (as we rescued bruno sometime last year) were both pure bred briards. i only met her last one, Beau. he was a great dog.

both the dogs, Roxy and Bruno, are both rescued from the SPCA


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Gobbles \/
View attachment 111072


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol!

gotta love the harley hat!!

my gf almost bought a harley leather 'dog jacket' she saw for her smaller dog.lol


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

Fry said:


> Gobbles \/
> View attachment 111072










that made my day!!! ahahha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Gus my Bullmastiff/Pit mix:









Gus with his best friend my poodle Llasha Apso Mix Gizmo









Gus pretending to be a lap dog


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Puff said:


> :laugh: that made my day!!! ahahha


Try this one on for size... Dee models dog-clothing for a friend of mine's up and coming business


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

hays98 said:


> this is my rottie bentley these picks are when he was a year he is now 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice dog mate, funny cos my rottie is called Bentley as well








he's in my avater, and here's a few more
View attachment 111091

View attachment 111092


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

doggie models!!! ahahah make a magazine


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

ROTTIE said:


> this is my rottie bentley these picks are when he was a year he is now 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice dog mate, funny cos my rottie is called Bentley as well








he's in my avater, and here's a few more
View attachment 111091

View attachment 111092

[/quote]

nice looking dog and cool name they are awesome animals


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice dogs all. i want a longhaired dauchshund, (weener dog). Mine got hit when i was 8. I miss him


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

View attachment 111141
...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

alan said:


> View attachment 111141
> ...


hahaha your bitch?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's Selena. She thinks she's a human child and cries when things dont go her way. She also enjoys taking over the bed...


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Fred, my 12 year old Springer Spaniel
View attachment 111200


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are some pics of my yellow lab Sierra, she was a great dog, my parents moved into town and she was used to living in the country so we decided the best thing to do was to give to her to a family we know that lives on a farm. Oh I miss her everytime I go back home.
E


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

View attachment 111238
View attachment 111239
View attachment 111240
my dog hes called a puggle(pug/beagle) smartest dog i ever have ownd his name is henery thats me in the last pic, in the 2nd its my stepdad


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

This is my eurasier, Mika.









View attachment 111458

View attachment 111459


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My Akita


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> This is my eurasier, Mika.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, your dog looks a lot like my gfs dog Roxy, except with longer hair. beautiful dog!!


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is one of my show boxers we breed we have six all together!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the chiwaawaa is mine and the other one is

my mommies


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Click Here! to see pictures of my 2 dogs, a Springer Spaniel/Beagle Mix and a Shih Tzu.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's mine, a black labrador, called Pinchy, named after homer's lobster in the simpsons.

I got her from a gun dog breeder, as a puppy of course, her father was used for hunting etc, and despite her not being trained as a gun dog,

she still insists on clearing out all the rabbits and other creatures when she runs around the fields, and has killed a few, the mad girl has even chased adult deer for about a mile until you can hardly see her anymore.

So it still seems to be rooted into her instincts, great dog







.

http://www.twobeds.com/upload/userfiles/g2.../Photo-0058.jpg

http://www.twobeds.com/upload/userfiles/g2.../Photo-0066.jpg

http://www.twobeds.com/upload/userfiles/g2.../Photo-0062.jpg

http://www.twobeds.com/upload/userfiles/g2.../Photo-0008.jpg 
(She's far to big for that chair, but she seems to like squeezing onto it...)

She's grown since them pictures, and she's coming up to two years old now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

awesome dog G23.

the first pic she has that sh*t eating grin on her face. looks like she's dying to go chase something.lol


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> This is AKO, my beloved english bulldog...
> 
> View attachment 110960
> 
> View attachment 110961


such a sweet looking dog, last year i put down my american bulldog actually it was cattahoula sub breed great lookin pup!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's our standard Poodle Stewie.
This is may 6th this year @ 2 months old.










Here's today almost 4 months old.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

oxley - male boxer









Daxx - male boxer









together









and sasha - female pitt


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I have an English Mastiff named "Teagan" or just "Tea" for short. It means "beautiful" in gaelic. Here she is as a pup when I first got her...










And here she is at one year old. She is now about 1 1/2 but has gotten HUGE! She is filling out and getting the big blockhead. She is my best friend. A total lover...except to strangers, then she goes running.

Tink - My Mastiff thinks she is the size of one of your dogs! She climbs up on my lap and about crushes me at 160 pounds! My daughter wants one of your pups...she LOVES the little "cuddle dogs" as she calls them. And what does she want to name it? Tinkerbell...no kidding! How funny is that!?! I told her daddy cannot have a dog that weighs less than my toe!










And here is my ornery, pissy, crabby Chinese Shar-Pei...he is so funny! And yes, his face is as soft and "flubbery" as it looks. He licks all the time! The Shar-Pei is the one on the right...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my golden retreivers

comet and tucker

comet is 10 and tucker is about 9 months now

sorry for hogging with all the pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

This is one of my Male English Bulldogs.

His name is Stanley and he's 2 years old.
View attachment 111875

View attachment 111876

View attachment 111877


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

here's my year and a half old female boxer, Cinder...

w/ her bone...
View attachment 111888


biscuit on her nose...
View attachment 111889


cruisin' on the boat...
View attachment 111890


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Here is Diesel when he was about 9 or 10 weeks old. American bulldog. He's about 7 or 8 months old and a good 75lbs and growing. I'll see if I can find another pic of him now.

View attachment 111896


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

god i love boxers aint thay just the best all around dog till i die nothing but boxers,,,!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> This is one of my Male English Bulldogs.
> 
> His name is Stanley and he's 2 years old.
> View attachment 111877


best picture EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

btw i love the blanket







go leafs go


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG Dan those dogs are beautiful.

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is the love of my life.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> This is one of my Male English Bulldogs.
> 
> His name is Stanley and he's 2 years old.
> View attachment 111877


best picture EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

btw i love the blanket







go leafs go
[/quote]

That is one cool english bulldog. I'm still trying to adopt one right now, man its a pain in the ass.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Hemi, that's a cute dog.
Piranha guy Dan, that puppy is also really cute.

Am I the only one that thinks English Bulldogs are ugly?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Justice - English Bulldog










Toby - Shiba Inu


----------

